# ONR, first time and impressed but have questions...



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

My main concern was how much quicker it was going to be, I think it was quicker and perhaps slightly easier and more fun, really will take me a while to get use to a sponge and spraying water on my car then wiping it, i'm not 100% convinced.

perhaps a couple of questions and some pics to follow.

I used a 2litre pump sprayer for the pre wash and put a cap full of ONR in it. This managed to do the whole of the car apart from the wheels. In the bucket i used 8 litres and mixed two cap fulls in that. Once grouting sponge and used the same drying cloth as i used on my other two bucket methods, i did buy some MF's but didnt use them

Both cars really weren't that dirty anyway and are wearing wax at the mo. which brings me onto my first issue, when using the pre spray it just beaded and kind of stuck to the bodywork without running, when using more i could see some dirty run lines so it was definatley collecting the dirt, but rather than running off the car it was still on the paintwork. Perhaps i need to use more spray? 
Next week when i try it timewise i reckon now im all setup and running i should be quicker. I reckon i could even clean the car in the garage next time with hardly any water used.

it was useless on brakedust, and had to resort to my usual wheel cleaner spray then bought another sponge and used the leftover water n the bucket from the car and this worked.

The water in the bucket from the car was very dirty, i left it a good 5 mins to dwell on the paintwork before touching it, i certainly need to keep telling myself that i need very fine pressure with the sponge...

car came up nice and its certainly not as messy as previous method.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

another question, on the wipe down should you use a pre soaked MF rather than a completely dry one?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Beading normal, the main thing is hitting the whole panel namely the solution covers the panel and you will get beading as water clumps together.

The ONR GURU will advice lowiepete that is, but a slightly damp micro towel would be better than a dry one, any slight film should flash off.

ONR is great for washing in the garage.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

cheers, yeah im looking forward to trying it again this weekend, now i'm set up ready to go it should be easier this time round. will definately try with a damp MF cloth on the wipe down and see how that goes.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Bit of kit and you do get faster, often reach for it when time and weather is against me.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

I couldn't do without ONR in my armoury, it completely changed how I keep our cars clean now. I rarely use it in a bucket now, I just spray on a couple of panels, leave it a minute or two to dwell and then gently wipe off with an ONR dampened MF. If the car is really dirty then I will use the bucket and sponge method. Once it's dry just give the car a QD wipe down if required.

Regards, Jon.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Just tried it yesterday, it seemed to be smearing but the car was in the shade and cool.
Once fully dried, the finish seems smear free, will take some practice but, it seems like a great product.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

did both cars today, admittedly both werent that dirty at all. Still using the sprayer and the bucket method, kinda getting a better method with it, still impressed with it.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

^ Ditto, it is impressive, just finding ones feet technique wise that takes practice.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I am converted to this stuff for the weekly wash on our not too dirty cars. In fact I now often wash just the sides and back of the cars as the rest isnt dirty, much quicker when you have 4 cars (3 of which are black) to keep clean.....

I would still use a bucket and mit/sponge for a really dirty car.......


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Never tried the stuff but think I might look at getting some for next summer as it will be ideal for washes where car isn't too dirty


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all.

I'm was using ONR Wash & Shine, now i'm using ONR Wash & Wax. I like both products very much. It's much more comfortable to wash the car with ONR than the traditional method.
I want to ask a question:
I fully understand that i have to prespray the panel before touching it with the sponge and ONR solution. I have a tornador gun. Would it be a good idea to mix up ONR solution into the tornador gun and use it as a prespray? I'm thinking that the pressure and the rotation from the tornador in conjuction with the solution from the tornador bottle is better than a prespray from a garden sprayer or not? If the car is more dirty the pressure from the tornador gun can push down the grits from the panel to the bottom of the car?
What do you think about it? Somebody tried this method?
Thanks in advance


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

GeRoY said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm was using ONR Wash & Shine, now i'm using ONR Wash & Wax. I like both products very much. It's much more comfortable to wash the car with ONR than the traditional method.
> I want to ask a question:
> ...


No idea about the Tornador but must be worth a try


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have used ONR a few times but at a time when I do paint correction. I would of washed the car maybe a couple of days previous and then used ONR to wash each panel prior to polishing.

Today I had another go with ONR but on this occasion I didn't wipe all of the oil left from the polishing stage but thought I would re-wash with ONR. Now this is where I am a little disappointed with ONR to discover it wasn't any good at removing the polish residue. It appears not to have much in the way of degreasing properties, unless I didn't do it correctly?

The initial wash is good; I use the spray and bucket method with a sponge and turn it on each wipe and then rinse. It works great for me. I have not used it on a really dirty car yet but I can see by the posted results I ought to give it a go.


----------

